# Kurt Vonnegut



## jazkiljok (Apr 12, 2007)

Vonnegut is dead. Long live Kilgore Trout!
:asian:


----------



## tellner (Apr 12, 2007)

So it goes 

I never really liked his writing, but I always liked and admired him as a man.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2007)

.


----------



## donna (Apr 12, 2007)

I enjoyed his writing. So sad to hear of his passing. R.I.P


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2007)

Bummer....

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 12, 2007)

I enjoyed Slaughter House 5. :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 12, 2007)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't like everything from him, but he was different...

.


----------



## crushing (Apr 12, 2007)

One of my favorite authors is 02B.

:asian:


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 12, 2007)

I always enjoyed his writing.  He was an individual's individual.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 12, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2007)

I really enjoyed his stuff...especially _Breakfast of Champions_.

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2007)

.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 13, 2007)

So it goes...


----------



## jdinca (Apr 13, 2007)

Loved his writing, hated his politics. So it goes....


----------



## LawDog (Apr 16, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------

